# So where the heck do you shower???



## Nancyleeny (Jun 2, 2014)

We have been looking at boats, and even though we looked at boats up to 34 feet (because the smaller ones ended up being way too tight for my 6ft7in husband) there are no showers!! So if you are onboard for more than a day or two, whether at mooring or traveling, where are some places you can shower?? 

I know in fresh water you can take a dip, but you can't shampoo, right?? But what about salt? Do marinas you can moor at have showers you can use?? Looking for ideas. We love everything about sailing so far, but the thought of no shower for a week - ugh. Not my cup of tea.

Thanks!
Nancy


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Shower? Didn't someone explain to you that showering is for wimps (or power boaters, but that is sort redundant)? Do you really think Admiral Nelson ever took a shower?


----------



## ggray (Jun 18, 2011)

Even though there isn't likely (on that size boat) a separate "shower", most have a shower sprayer used inside the head. Makes it wet in there, but helps keeps it clean.
Signed,
Wimpy
& Stinky


----------



## bblument (Oct 22, 2012)

I've got pretty much zero experience, but here's what little I know...

1. The yacht club based at our marina has showers. Membership in the club is reciprocal w/ almost all of the marinas and clubs around Lake Ontario, meaning you can use the facilities at the other yacht clubs, too.

2. When tent-camping at out-of-the-way, no-facilities areas, we take along a solar shower. Basically, it's a strong plastic bag that's clear on one side and black on the other, holds a couple gallons, and has a short hose with a primitive valve and shower nozzle attachment. Fill it with water, place it in the sun for a few hours, and the water gets more than hot enough for at least two folks to each enjoy a nice warm shower.. on a real sunny day it gets hotter than our hot water at home! We're going to take it with us on the boat, hoist it off the deck on a halyard, and enjoy a nice hot shower on deck when anchored. Bathing suits will be required, I guess, if we have neighbors... but it's still a hot shower!

Just some ideas..

Barry


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

At 6'7" his head is already in the clouds. I suggest sailing with rain in the forecast and send him outside!

My previous boat was 31' and we showered in the cockpit. I had a Solar Shower for hot water and a pressurized sprayer to get the soap out. If you find yourself too uncomfortable with showering in public then wear a swimsuit. 

Most marinas do have bathrooms with showers for use.

Salt water is fine for washing in. Joy makes great suds. Jump in get out, lather up, jump in to rinse off soap, get back on the boat and a fresh water rinse is all you need.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

I saw a couple that used a couple large solar shower setups for their hot water use. In my boat, there's a built in pan w/drain in the head, but no shower compartment. If needed, I could just use a 5gal bucket for water. If a boat you find have an enclosure or some way for privacy in the cockpit, or you're in a remote place, just shower in the cockpit. I'm 6'5" so I could either use the cockpit for head space or in the head down below and just sit w/sponge bath. This might be an area in boating you have to get creative.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Holy cow Daniel!! Do you have a mast or do you just hold the sails up with your arms on a 27'er?


----------



## bblument (Oct 22, 2012)

OK... thread hijack alert...

I gotta confess, I'm getting a little intimidated with all the heights being bandied about here... 6' 7".... 6' 5"... 6' 1"... I'm 5' 8" if I stand real, REAL tall with perfect posture. Am I too small to sail?!?? 

Best to all from way down here, 

Barry


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I have 2 showers on my boat. Don't think a 6'7" person would fit standing up, but the aft shower has a seat.

The one thing my wife said when we went to get our first boat was that it had to have a good shower (so add this to that women's wants thread, but I fully agreed). Of course that resulted in a 39' boat.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

bblument said:


> OK... thread hijack alert...
> 
> I gotta confess, I'm getting a little intimidated with all the heights being bandied about here... 6' 7".... 6' 5"... 6' 1"... I'm 5' 8" if I stand real, REAL tall with perfect posture. Am I too small to sail?!??


Well....................................yes! Sailing is for grownups!


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

bblument said:


> OK... thread hijack alert...
> 
> I gotta confess, I'm getting a little intimidated with all the heights being bandied about here... 6' 7".... 6' 5"... 6' 1"... I'm 5' 8" if I stand real, REAL tall with perfect posture. Am I too small to sail?!??
> 
> ...


NO!!! You and I would see eye to eye on things if you know what I mean. We won't be getting hit in the head (or the ribs like these giants) if there's an accidental gibe. Our feet fit on the bed. Boats are made for us. The rest just have to adapt. :laugher


----------



## Scallywag2 (Feb 9, 2010)

Your husband has to sit in the head(bathroom). What does his head hit? While sitting see if there is enough room for a bucket filled with water - For the sponge bath. Real men sit when they go to the potty. Otherwise it is a mess to clean up when the boat hits a wake. You have already read about showering in the cockpit. You can also jump over the side for a saltwater bath. Rinse with a sprayer of fresh water.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Well, at 6'7" he is going to find any head tight. Some boats over 35 have a shower stall, though they are so small that people often use them for storage rather than showering. Normally there is a shower head that pulls out of the the sink faucet, or a separate telephone style shower. Look for boats with a head in the rear of the boat, like the Catalina 34. It is not a huge head, but has room to move around, and there is a separate seat so you can sit while you lather up and rinse. The only way your husband is going to be comfortable in most any boat is to be seated a lot, including when using the head and showering. But real sailors sit to pee anyway! 

Finding a boat with a big enough birth is going to be hard, really regardless of the length of the boat as they normally use the length to add bunks, not make them bigger. I think you may be looking at some customizations. Some boats have a chest of drawers at the end of a V-birth that you may be able to remove an extend the birth back o that side to give him some extra room while laying down.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't know where your sailing grounds will be.. But, as has been mentioned if you're in a marina they'll likely have showers..etc. Some are like resorts, with pools and laundry facilities) others are a little more basic. 
( most expensive option) 

Port towns or clubs that rent mooring balls often have showers available. (around here about 1/3 to a 1/4 of the cost of a slip) Or join a club and get reciprocal privileges

Spray shower on boat, Sun shower ( bag), Jump in wash up and rinse. IT sounds like these last 3 options wouldn't appeal to you so 1 and 2 are your best bets.. other than spending more $ for a larger boat with a full shower. I think you'll find them on many 36 ft' boats. I'm just guessing here..but The 6' 7" height of your husband is a going to a challenge both showering and sleeping on a 34' Others that have faced this challenge may weigh in with specific models to look for. 

Good Luck!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

my boat has bi-fold doors on the head to create privacy from the vee berth and the main saloon area, vision.. not sound LOL There's a a hand held shower connected to the sink faucet. the hand held is up behind the door. works well.. room enough to shower.. even the 6 gal water heater is enough for 2 conservative showers.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Nancyleeny said:


> We have been looking at boats, and even though we looked at boats up to 34 feet (because the smaller ones ended up being way too tight for my 6ft7in husband) there are no showers!! So if you are onboard for more than a day or two, whether at mooring or traveling, where are some places you can shower??
> 
> I know in fresh water you can take a dip, but you can't shampoo, right?? But what about salt? Do marinas you can moor at have showers you can use?? Looking for ideas. We love everything about sailing so far, but the thought of no shower for a week - ugh. Not my cup of tea.


Hi Nancy,

Like much of sailing the answer usually comes down to your choice of some combination of things.

Most boats in the size range you are looking at have a shower in the bathroom ("head"). Often it is a sprayer that pulls out from the faucet on the sink. Sometimes it is a separate spray head. Regardless, even with a shower curtain most of the head gets wet in the course of showering. You need to mop that up to avoid mildew problems. That is the job of the last person to shower. *grin* Bear that in mind.

Water storage on boats in the size range you are looking at is likely to be limited. As a minimum that means something called a Navy shower. You turn on the water to get wet, turn the water off, use soap and shampoo, and turn the water on to rinse. Go easy on the soap and shampoo to minimize water use.

Some people use garden style sprayers to reduce water usage.

Some people use black plastic bags called solar showers to heat a couple of gallons of water and shower in the cockpit or run the hose from the solar shower into the head through a port.

Some context might help. A typical 10 minute shower in your home is likely to consume 25 to 50 gallons of water. Boats in the size range you are looking at may have water tanks with 35 or 40 gallons of water. With a little practice you can get a Navy shower down to 5 or 6 gallons. With a lot of practice and not a lot of hair you might achieve 2 gallon showers. Maybe.

So what is one to do?

Well for starters you really don't need to wash your hair every day. That helps a lot. There are also waterless shampoos available.

Baby wipes are a wonderful way to stretch things out without feeling too primitive.

With respect to swimming, salt water is in many ways better for cleaning than fresh. Detergents like those found in Joy or Dawn dish soap do a wonderful job of cleaning skin and hair. Hair conditioner can be combed in and left, in fact reducing damage from ultraviolet rays. Many boats have a fresh water shower on the transom to wash residual salt off your body after you are clean.

Most marinas do have showers for people that take slips and in some cases those who anchor out or moor and pay for dinghy privileges.

Auspicious is a 40' boat with 120 gallons of fresh water and a 6 gallon water heater (the management of boat water heaters is a subject in itself that I will set aside for the moment). We have a shower stall separate from the rest of the head. Janet and I generally shower every other day and use baby wipes liberally to feel clean. We usually shower in the evening to stretch the cleanliness of bed linens as much as possible. When we are cruising we take advantage of showers off the boat whenever available. If we do take a slip we definitely take showers, fill our water tanks, get ice, charge batteries, possibly do laundry, and take every other advantage we can of services and utilities that are included with the slip.

While sailing does NOT have to be camping there are generally some accommodations to be made relative to conventional American expectations.

Did I mention how great baby wipes are? *grin*


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

In warmer weather. Get the Coleman Camp Shower for less at Walmart.com. Save money. Live better.. On deck in swim trunks in cold weather at the local marina.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I use a solar shower, which I keep on top of my dodger (the top is hard, not canvas), and shower in the cockpit, sitting down. If there are people around, I wear swim trunks until I get to that area, then, if necessary kneel on the cockpit floor. (I also have a spray nozzle in the cockpit to rinse with). I often shower while under weigh if I can run on autopilot and there is no traffic nearby.


----------



## Panope (Jul 18, 2014)

If the sun is not shinning bright, A teapot full of boiling water added to the balance of cold water is just right.

Steve

Pump-up Solar Shower


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

On Thane part of the head sole flipped up and allowed access to a step down 2 ft X 3 ft RV type shower stall. The curtain ran on a fancy SS rod folding out from the bulkhead .That covered 3 of the 4 sides. I'm over 202 cm so I'm ok with your intimidation .but the exta headroom made it comfortable and I probably washed more often than I needed to. If you have pressure water, easy to incorporate a solar tank on deck .More info on other thread .I packed 300 gallons of water so you have to address that carefully. Can't go under the sole?? Just needs a folding seat and appropriate curtaining and drainage. Or let it all hang out in the cockpit. If ya gotit ,flaunt it.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

We have an old boat with no shower in the head, but extremely wide side decks. That's where we shower. If there are people around, a towel on the rail, boat cushions, we've used a paddle board for a screen too. You do sit on the deck but there's plenty of space to use the fresh water hose(with a shower fitting on it) that has hot water. No mess, no moisture below, it all drains out the two deck scuppers that are piumbed to drain at the waterline. 

Our last boat was smaller, but newer, and it had a shower in the head. 

Water everywhere, steam, moisture, hard to dry the boat out, just didn't work for us.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

ive always showered on deck or in the cockpit, especially while crossing oceans

on the $500 a month thread which is not all about bottom feeding many of us have offered our experiences on how to shower

my fave still is a bucket of saltwater, joy and a fresh water rinse with a fumigation sprayer from the hardware store...the ones that are pressurized with a hand pump...you use a miniscule amount of freshwater, the spray is strong enough to get shampoo or joy out of places and you get a nice dose of sun and rays(tropical cruising)

basically on most any boat unless huge with much much tankage and ac having a shower inside is more mess than anything else
of course my view is skewed from tropical latitude and sailing but hey!

pick your poison


----------



## Nancyleeny (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you or all the information! Wow! So much great experience!

If anyone cares to jump in on the berth length question, that would be great. Do any 34 for boats have berths long enough for my poor, tall husband? I was looking online at the 37 foot Tartan, but they go up up quite a lot in price. 

Thanks!
Nncy


----------



## Nancyleeny (Jun 2, 2014)

killarney_sailor said:


> Shower? Didn't someone explain to you that showering is for wimps (or power boaters, but that is sort redundant)? Do you really think Admiral Nelson ever took a shower?


Interestingly, my cousin did a family tree thing, and found we are related to Admiral Nelson. But we don't have much else in common, I'd guess.  
Nancy


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

My O'day 35 has hot water, a shower (like Denise's O'day 30), and 6' 2" headroom throughout, and berths that easily sleep a 6+ footer.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

my islander 36 can do 6ft plus...but most any boat will have some sort of issues with 6.5 plus...really

mods to any boat or berth can be acheivable...


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

You are looking at a very big boat for him to walk around. Lots of boats in the 34' size have showers, but marinas and solar showers are much better.

34' Catalina V birth is close to allowing him to stretch out.


----------



## Pegu club (Jun 10, 2012)

I am 6'4", I was given the idea for the mega bed by a poster on the Bristol owners board.
She and her husband have a 35.5 cb, they attached hardwood rails (1x1s) to the length of both settee births, and spanned the gap with a plank of wood, giving them in effect a king size bed, lying athwart ship. I'm doing the same thing on my Bristol corsair, A great idea, and easy to set up and break down, maybe this could work for you guys.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Sometimes the problem can be solved with a sawzall (for the bulkhead)


----------



## SJ34 (Jul 30, 2008)

The head on my 34 is a "Wet room" with a shower nozzle and drain but we don't use it much as a shower, creates lots of humidity that is very tough to get rid of . We sponge bathe in the head, shower in the cockpit or go over-board then rinse in the cockpit. The only exception is my wife. If she can't shower with hot water she won't leave the dock for overnighters.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Both my heads are designed to be used as showers, tho neither has a separate stall just for that. If we are with others (rafted up or sailing with guests) we use them with either a solar shower or regular water system if hot is available.
The Marina we live at has three separate private shower rooms for slip holders and livea boards. I've not had to wait for a room yet. There are also laundry facilities. Most Marinas will have at least that much.

As to the 6'7" issue, he's going to have to learn to sleep curled up or angled on most any boat you can find. I've got a full queen in my aft cabin I just measured it at 81 inches, 6'9" (Irwin 38 center cockpit) that's headboard to toes dangling.


----------



## paikea (Aug 3, 2014)

Unless you have to wash your hair, a good option sometimes is also a simple but very effective hot water-lemon wash. 
Warm up a little water, like in a kettle for tea. Pour it in a little plastic washbowl (you can even get a camping washbowl that you can fold when stored- less space), squeeze half a lemon in it and with a little washcloth, scrub yourself everywhere. Keep rinsing it in the water in the little bowl. And of course start with top and finish bottom. 
This is not only a very effective cleaning, but your skin and blood circulation will thank you greatly. If you can you can even do a quick dry brush before. 

I do this at home even next to the shower because it happens to be a very healthy thing to do for the skin and body. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## zeilfanaat (Feb 28, 2002)

I'm 6'8" so I feel your husband's pain (literally, at times).

As others have said, you can shower sitting down in the head, or even kneeling on the floor. But if your goal is to do overnight cruises, I believe it's much more important to find a boat with berths _and cockpit seats_ that you can completely stretch out in. If you feel rotten if you can't take a shower, imagine how much worse you feel after a few days if you don't sleep well.

We have a Jeanneau 33i. Her aft berth is palatial and I fit quite well in it; the v-berth is a bit tight but works in a pinch when we have VIPs aboard.


----------



## Argyle38 (Oct 28, 2010)

Nancyleeny said:


> Thank you or all the information! Wow! So much great experience!
> 
> If anyone cares to jump in on the berth length question, that would be great. Do any 34 for boats have berths long enough for my poor, tall husband? I was looking online at the 37 foot Tartan, but they go up up quite a lot in price.
> 
> ...


The boat I learned to sail on (racing) was a ~1984 Dehler Optima 10.1 (~34'). Skipper was about 6'5" and chose the boat for it's extra long berths. I thought it was a pretty good racer/cruiser. Can be outfitted to lean more toward racing or cruising pretty well.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

We have three showers. One in each head and one back on the swim platform. In a deserted anchorage (or after dark) we prefer to use the shower on the swim platform. Probably, because I'm 6'3" and it's just a lot easier to not have to bend over at all. We also have a sun shower to avoid having to run the generator or engine to heat water.


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a separate shower stall in my 30 foot Nonsuch. Jumping in the Chesapeake Bay to get clean is not really an option. But for one night cruises we frequently rely on sponge baths instead of a shower. And if we stay at a marina we shower there. Still, we really like having a private shower on board. 

If you do find a boat you like with a shower, make sure it does not drain into the bilge. It should have its own shower sump and get pumped overboard.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Nancy, you can shower in the cockpit using (sparingly!) a quality biodegradable and natural soap that does not contain phosphorus. Olivier soaps makes the really good stuff but there are quite a few choices out there as well.
https://www.oliviersoaps.com/


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

We use a converted black pesticide sprayer that you can pressurize to get a nice spray. Shower on deck when alone, or in the cockpit so as to not offend the delicate sensitivities of gawking neighbours. But showers only happen once in a while. We sponge bath every day. Not hard to keep the grime off with a moist cloth and a bit of soap.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Group9 said:


> We have three showers. One in each head and one back on the swim platform. In a deserted anchorage (or after dark) we prefer to use the shower on the swim platform. Probably, because I'm 6'3" and it's just a lot easier to not have to bend over at all. We also have a sun shower to avoid having to run the generator or engine to heat water.


Yup, shower on the steps in the summer. Not hard to do if you wear a loose bathing suit and/or anchor in remote areas. It is a nice follow-up to a swim, it keeps the dampness out of the boat, and there is all the room in the world. You dry off more quickly too, and your bathing suit gets rinsed (I practically live in board shorts when summer cruising anyway).

Yes, we have a nice shower in the head, and in the winter hot and steamy is nice. Of course, in the winter, it is also much more practical to simply bathe in the sink.

If were very tall, faced with the realities of boat dimensions, I would consider installing a cockpit or transom shower. very handy for many clean-up tasks and not difficult.


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

Pearson 365/367 ketch/sloop/cutter 1976-1983. Sloops and ketches are 4'6 draft. Cutters are 5'6.

150 gallons of water in three hard tanks and a real stall shower. Also a large comfortable cockpit.

Priced all over the place.

1980 and up could have a teak interior. Formica prior.

Pearson 365

Pearson 36 Cutter

PEARSON 367 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

PEARSON 365 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

pdqaltair said:


> Yup, shower on the steps in the summer. Not hard to do if you wear a loose bathing suit and/or anchor in remote areas. It is a nice follow-up to a swim, it keeps the dampness out of the boat, and there is all the room in the world. You dry off more quickly too, and your bathing suit gets rinsed (I practically live in board shorts when summer cruising anyway).
> 
> Yes, we have a nice shower in the head, and in the winter hot and steamy is nice. Of course, in the winter, it is also much more practical to simply bathe in the sink.
> 
> If were very tall, faced with the realities of boat dimensions, I would consider installing a cockpit or transom shower. very handy for many clean-up tasks and not difficult.


And, the other problem with using the showers in the heads is that you get water everywhere. We have the sugar scoop style transom, so it's easy to shower there (especially if we're the only ones in the anchorage).


----------



## waaarghh (Jul 9, 2011)

It's not the shower that will be the problem, it's the lack of water. You will need a lot of fresh water tanks if you plan on showering daily for a week.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

MikeOReilly said:


> We use a converted black pesticide sprayer that you can pressurize to get a nice spray. Shower on deck when alone, or in the cockpit so as to not offend the delicate sensitivities of gawking neighbours. But showers only happen once in a while. We sponge bath every day. Not hard to keep the grime off with a moist cloth and a bit of soap.


Mike, if they are gawking, their sensitivities go beyond curiosity and verge on purient, so why not give them a show. What the heck, who says sailing has to be straight laced?
John


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

When ya got , flaunt it. They probably will turn away ,either in fear, embarrassment or. All in all, not your problem, laughter.


----------



## satillasam (Apr 16, 2012)

Joy bath. Joy dish soap, jump into salt h2o, get out lather up, hair too, jump back in rinse get out towel off works well


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

waaarghh said:


> It's not the shower that will be the problem, it's the lack of water. You will need a lot of fresh water tanks if you plan on showering daily for a week.


Navy showers. Wet down. Lather up. Rinse off.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

yeah, you don't need a lot of space to clean up. My wife finds it amazing that I shower and not even 5 min, I'm done. Don't need a 15-20 min shower. On a boat, there's good reason to conserve fresh water so improvising with salt wash with fresh rinse is a good way to go.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

Group9 said:


> Navy showers. Wet down. Lather up. Rinse off.


my dad always said to me **** shower and shave...of which usually only 1 or 2 could I :complete! jajajaja


----------



## Skipper Tim (Jul 5, 2014)

I have just taken ownership of a 27' sailboat built in 1978 but designed several years before - an era when showers were not considered necessary on a boat that size. Hence I am drawn to this discussion. 

I have bought three 'solar showers' to keep a surplus of warm water for a cockpit shower. However, there is constant tightening of the anti-pollution rules and the latest guidance in the EU is not to use soap within 6 miles of land!!!! 

Yes we can, and will have to, make use of shore facilities. I can just imagine having a cockpit shower a few miles off with soap, in a flat calm, but only just. Otherwise it will be bathing in the sterile sea.

I have a project in mind which would add a shower to the heads but it may cost more than the value of the boat. 

Just sharing my thoughts....

Tim.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Skipper Tim said:


> ... However, there is constant tightening of the anti-pollution rules and the latest guidance in the EU is not to use soap within 6 miles of land!!!! ...



*THAT* is friggin' ridiculous!

Are you saying that you can't wash your car/dog/camper in the EU? Or, is the waste water disposal system so great that not a drop of untreated rainwater makes it to the sea? Is it even possible to wash the exterior of a boat?


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Sure glad I have real showers on my boat!


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

waaarghh said:


> It's not the shower that will be the problem, it's the lack of water. You will need a lot of fresh water tanks if you plan on showering daily for a week.


We shower daily, and our tanks last 15 days.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

To conserve water,Diane, Marcie and I usually shower together. Twice a day and our tanks never run dry.


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

It must be warm where all you sail. The suggestion of standing on deck for a shower up here wouldn't go over so well on most days. Well, maybe like 5 days outta the year.

On the other hand, gotta love those baby wipes...


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

aaaaaaaaaaaaah baby wipes

the new french shower method

of course you guys in freezing weather have other things to deal with shower wise but I will say this

cool weather is cleaner weather and you dont have to shower as often and yeah a swipe here and there with a baby wipe leaves you zestfully clean! jajaja


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

Too true. No sweat makes you cleaner. But on the other hand we catch fish up here by the bucket loads and nothing makes you want a shower quite so badly as smelling like a bunch of fish.


----------



## Philzy3985 (Oct 20, 2012)

Solar-heated shower bag, up on deck or in the cockpit.

You sacrifice privacy if you want to get clean.


----------



## lennyv (May 11, 2012)

I have used a weed spraying tool from home depot. They have 2gal bucket with a pressure pump on the tank. Put a shower head on the end of the hose, pump and go. Buy a new one, in black. If left on the deck in the sun the water will get waem


----------



## edguy3 (Jul 7, 2009)

lennyv said:


> I have used a weed spraying tool from home depot. They have 2gal bucket with a pressure pump on the tank. Put a shower head on the end of the hose, pump and go. Buy a new one, in black. If left on the deck in the sun the water will get waem


These tanks are great. I used one for pre-season cleaning; it gives reasonable pressure without much waste and they only cost about $10.

(I did have keep explaining to the neighbors that I didn't have termites. From the looks on their faces, I'm not sure they fully believed me. Tempest - did panic reach your end of the yard? )


----------



## bblument (Oct 22, 2012)

lennyv said:


> I have used a weed spraying tool from home depot.


I used one once, but it killed my athlete's foot fungus and my pet head lice. I was really lonely afterwards..... :laugher

Bb


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Got to warm and balmy waters (16 Celcius), jumped in, scrubbed down and gave the land folk a good view. Their loss ;-)


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

It was rainy here today, but I jumped in anyway. I had a brush and scrubbed away some of the waterline scum. Does that count as a shower? Probably not, since I started the day without algae in my hair, but ended pretty algaed up.....


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

thats what I did 2 weeks ago....

the algae leaves a nice musty yet HEALTHY smell to you

the antifouling leaves a sexy ITCH

jajajajajajaja


----------



## Skipper Tim (Jul 5, 2014)

Well the shower question is starting to tax me. In less than a week I will be sailing my shower-less 27' with two younger friends who are already shocked that a yacht does not have a shower or even a door on the heads. 

We will be in Greece which is a deeply conservative country. They have special tourist police to make sure there is no public nudity. It is actually quite funny as they patrol the beaches. If they see a topless woman they will blow a very loud whistle which immediately makes everyone around look at the offending articles. I would probably be arrested on the spot if I had a nude cockpit shower in a Greek harbour.

So, apart from shore facilities, we will have to shower with suds-less soap, in swimwear in the cockpit with solar-heated water or rely upon the sterilising qualities of the sea. 

Not having a shower on board is therefore affecting the itinerary - daily beach stops to swim, ports with probable showers available - and also my packing - what is the best swimwear for a cockpit shower or natural sea bath? Loose for flow and circulation or skimpy for maximum skin exposure? Well, even the skimpiest of swimwear still prevents access to the bits that need cleaning the most, and being a modest chap, I don't think I will take that option. 

I can see we may need some quiet night-time anchorages and perhaps lose some of our modesty. At least the sea there is around 26 degrees this time of year so there should not be any shrinkage issues.

Tim.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

you dont have to be nude to shower man

a banana hamock does the trick plus it gets rid of the farmers tan


----------



## Ken Roller (Aug 25, 2014)

*Snort* Giggle...

Sorry, I remember when I was where you are. In most boats, the bathroom sink faucet generally is a wand type gadget that pulls out of the sink on a hose. Often there's a place to attach it to the wall. THAT's your shower! 
If the bathroom is set up like that, you can be pretty sure everything in there's waterproof. Just remember to close the door! We sailed for a week around the Hawaiian islands and showered every day in fresh water in just such a contraption. 

Back at home, we own a 36' Hunter and have the luxury of a separate shower stall! (Sorta) It's in the same little area as the toilet. There's actually a glass door separating them from the The sink and medicine cabinet.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Ken Roller said:


> If the bathroom is set up like that, you can be pretty sure everything in there's waterproof.


Except toilet paper and Kleenex. Watch out for those. *grin*


----------



## Ken Roller (Aug 25, 2014)

AMEN!

On our boat, the toilet paper is kept in this cute waterproof thing that's mounted to the wall. There's a lid that comes over the T.P. and keeps it nice and dry. Don't know if they're standard issue or if someone added it later, due to drowned T.P. Definitely need to keep the Kleenex outside, though!


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

I think the true creator of the ice bucket challenge was a old salt who needed to cool off in the cockpit and wash up to. Just sayin'

-Chris


----------



## i_amcdn (Jul 4, 2012)

Just don't jump in while in the marina. I just don't trust dock wiring.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

i_amcdn said:


> Just don't jump in while in the marina. I just don't trust dock wiring.


Ha! It's the water quality I don't trust in marinas. All those boats dumping grey and perhaps black water ... no way am I going in there!

Why go fast, when you can go slow


----------



## Triumphant (Aug 13, 2014)

FarCry said:


> Salt water is fine for washing in. Joy makes great suds. Jump in get out, lather up, jump in to rinse off soap, get back on the boat and a fresh water rinse is all you need.


Ordinary hair shampoo lathers up real well in sea water as well


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Have 200g of water and three showers (two heads one with separate stall and shower on sugar scoop).
When coastal and access to water use aft head with separate shower. Don't like using marina showers due to risk of athlete's foot.
When coastal and limited access to water use sugar scoop shower. Wash in salt water off stern when at anchor and rinse in fresh. No problem for tall person.
When on passage. Baby wipes and PTA bath every third or fourth day. Fill bucket and use wash clothe. Use shower head to rinse. Have seat in aft shower stall. OP could easily use that one sitting. Generally need to sit when under way anyway.
Generally keep half full pot in sink. Use that to rinse/wash hands as needed. 
Rainy days wash clothes and self on deck.
Find its key to rinse in fresh. Salt crystallizes then acts as little razors on skin then the staph we all carry on our skin infects you and you get the dreaded passage pimples on your butt. Synthetic undies help some as do baby wipes but nothing like a hot fresh water shower to perk you up.


----------



## Night_Sailor (May 27, 2012)

Nancyleeny said:


> We have been looking at boats, and even though we looked at boats up to 34 feet (because the smaller ones ended up being way too tight for my 6ft7in husband) there are no showers!! So if you are onboard for more than a day or two, whether at mooring or traveling, where are some places you can shower??
> 
> I know in fresh water you can take a dip, but you can't shampoo, right?? But what about salt? Do marinas you can moor at have showers you can use?? Looking for ideas. We love everything about sailing so far, but the thought of no shower for a week - ugh. Not my cup of tea.
> 
> ...


Sailors sleep in their clothes and never wash below the neck. And they never, ever, clean their coffee cup!

Seriously, you probably have a shower in your head. See if the sink spigot pulls out to become a shower head. Also there are frequently showers on in the cockpit.

Suggestion. If you are about to get boarded by the USCG, or it looks like they are coming your way, strip naked and start soaping up on deck. This is the only way to prevent a USCG boarding. It helps to have flabby middle aged bodies.


----------



## Nancyleeny (Jun 2, 2014)

Haha! Great advice! Watch the Coast Guard run!


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Nancyleeny said:


> Haha! Great advice! Watch the Coast Guard run!


Like chickens being chased by Col. Sanders!


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

bblument said:


> OK... thread hijack alert...
> 
> I gotta confess, I'm getting a little intimidated with all the heights being bandied about here... 6' 7".... 6' 5"... 6' 1"... I'm 5' 8" if I stand real, REAL tall with perfect posture. Am I too small to sail?!??
> 
> ...


You're foredeck.


----------



## James L (Aug 15, 2014)

I just moved onto an Oday 27 a few weeks ago. The shower thing was frustrating when I got here but the learning curve was easy. When docked I use the marina showers and lately I've been heading for the nearest rec centre. I get a workout, hot tub, sauna, swim on occasion and get clean. On the hook, a solar shower works ok but it really is more of a rinse thing for me. I do my shaving on the boat with a kettle of hot water and a bowl. Pretty happy guy so far. Good luck to you.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your handicap,Barry. We all have to make do with what we got. I'm sure you've been told that size doesn't matter. Don't believe them. (6'7"+ and in proportion too.)


----------



## JackCalico (Aug 27, 2014)

I've seen some people install a propane tankless hot water heater in the cockpit of the boat. Having a canvas enclosure can provide some privacy. I think they are going for something like $150 or less. Just not sure how they are plumbed in but I've seen them on sailboats. Also, if there is a hose down sprayer on the aft, that could also work Solar shower seems like a good and cheap option.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Capt Len said:


> Sorry to hear of your handicap,Barry. We all have to make do with what we got. I'm sure you've been told that size doesn't matter. Don't believe them. (6'7"+ and in proportion too.)


Even our brains are bigger!  (6'3").


----------



## bblument (Oct 22, 2012)

Group9 said:


> Even our brains are bigger!  (6'3").


lol.. keep it up guys. While you're busy equating size with quality (gimme a break, Len..  ), I just got back from a wonderful night on our 26' boat, upon which I can stand erect (shut up, Len ), my wife and I AND our German Shepherd can all sleep comfortably fully stretched out in the V-berth, AND my wife (5' even, and she's in shape) and I can probably provision for a week on what YOU giants eat in a day.

SUCK IT! :laugher

Oh... and I don't need to drive a Corvette for the reasons that most guys do, either... 

Love and snoodles,

Barry


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Good on ya ,barry Just the other day your wife was telling me what a great sense of humour you have.Glad you get to enjoy your time afloat ( and the dog) Snoodles to you and yours too.


----------



## baboon (Aug 7, 2008)

I am late to the thread, here are 2 other options,

This is a portable pressurized camp shower, NEMO Helio Pressure Shower | NEMO,
a friend has one and it works well. You do need to heat water to add to it.

We have also used a product called the Shower Pill, it is marketed to athletes, but works well for camping and boats, it is like a big baby wipe with a pretty good non sudsing cleaner.


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

baboon said:


> We have also used a product called the Shower Pill, it is marketed to athletes, but works well for camping and boats,


and, when you swallow this pill it somhow keeps your outside clean from inside? what will science come up with next


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

shower at the marina. sponge bath from galley sink, when not.

as far as the berth size thing, i have a suggestion.

i am not overly tall. 5'7". however, my cal 27 doesn't have very much headroom in the V berth. it's also only long enough for one person's height. both things are limiting on....extra-curricular activities. yes, there are lots of other areas for such activities, offering extra head space or length, but sometimes it's nice to use the bed. as it's not a situation that is pressing (as i said, it can be worked around), solving that issue isn't at the top of my to-do list however...

i had considered dropping the level of the birth around 10 inches. however, that would only help the head room issue and it would reduce the square footage of the bed. as i have rediculously broad shoulders, especially for my height (the Gods saw fit to put my missing height in other places), that wasn't really an option if i wanted to actually share the berth with another person. but, i had a better thought. it will take a bit more renovation than the first but is an option that may work for you, depending on your boat layout, and one i may pursue.

my boat has a separate head/wet locker 'room' right aft of the berth. it is also separated from the main cabin. the idea being a totally private moment on the head. i am doing the composting head thing so my head location is not limited by plumbing. i am thinking about modifying the starboard bench, aft of the galley, and building an enclosed head, there. it's a small bench, anyhow, and i don't intend to ever need it for a berth. it would leave a spot for one person to sit aft of the head.

that would free up the space aft of the berth. i could cut away the wall separating the berh from the head/ wet locker, and extend the berth til it takes up that entire space. the cabin trunk starts a foot before this wall and is 10 inches higher than the bulk of the berth. extending the berth would give me a big enough arra with better headroom for certain extra curricular activities while giving me a longer space to allow for other extra curriclar activities to be done in the V berth.

i would have useable storage below the extended section of the berth and, since i really wouldn't need the extra width, i could still build in a wet locker on the one side and a 'dresser' type storage space on the other.

like i said, for me, that's a future project. but, it may be a useable suggestion for others, as well.

it does reduce the interior entertaining space on the boat (by one pesrson's sitting room) but, there isn't a ton of that on a 27' boat, anyhow. i seriously doubt i will be hosting any huge parties, on board, that would require space for more people than can sit, comfortably, in the cockpit.

there is enough room on the port bench, including a 'quarter berth' that runs back beside the cockpit sole area, for two people to sleep, if needed. that means i could conceivably cruise with my girlfriend/wife, and we could have up to two kids! i guess, if we had more kids than that, we'd have to put them up for adoption.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

(the Gods saw fit to put my missing height in other places) .Careful Captain,.Bob could be in here any minute with a post about size 13 runners and then you may find yourself in a competitive shoot out requiring pics. (there are few issues not cured by a bigger boat)


----------



## flandria (Jul 31, 2012)

When all is said and done, "showering" is a modern invention. Prior to that stroke of genius, people "washed up". Genetically, mankind has not changed all that much since then, so with a bit of effort, practice, dedication and self-sacrifice, you can still "wash up". 

All kidding aside, but in the end, that is what cruising is often about. The addition of all the modern conveniences (microwave ovens, heating (!!!), pressurized water, sometimes on sailboats pressurized toilets and all the like simply add to the complexity (cost...), maintenance (cost...) of the experience without adding a commensurate benefit.

Also be mindful that dermatologists actively advise us NOT to take a shower each day, possibly 1 or 2 a week depending on conditions. Smelling nice does not automatically call for a shower - it can be achieved through other means.

If all that still fails, you are committed to a large boat with extra water tanks added and a demand propane water heater to boot. When finished with the shower, your boat will be floating in suds.


----------



## -OvO- (Dec 31, 2011)

Greece "deeply conservative" .. wow. When did that happen? There used to be plenty of nudity on the Greek islands, not all *that* long ago. Well into the 90s, for certain.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

All this concentration on showering ,etc .Hard to fathom the need. As one ages ,one loses the sense of smell. (one of the early signs of Oldtimer's Disease) The good part is that personal Hygiene becomes completely optional .Howerver ,in deference to others, I do change my loin cloth occasionally whether it needs it or not.


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

bblument said:


> OK... thread hijack alert...
> 
> I gotta confess, I'm getting a little intimidated with all the heights being bandied about here... 6' 7".... 6' 5"... 6' 1"... I'm 5' 8" if I stand real, REAL tall with perfect posture. Am I too small to sail?!??


Not if you're the first one to volunteer for masthead work...


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Everyone is smaller, shorter, weaker,slower. I'm not judgemental. It's about heart,attitude, intellect.. .apparently, as long as you can shower ,you're in the running.


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

-OvO- said:


> Greece "deeply conservative" .. wow. When did that happen? There used to be plenty of nudity on the Greek islands, not all *that* long ago. Well into the 90s, for certain.


that and, there's something called 'the greek way' which, if memory serves, doesn't sound overly conservative


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

Capt Len said:


> All this concentration on showering ,etc .Hard to fathom the need. As one ages ,one loses the sense of smell. (one of the early signs of Oldtimer's Disease) The good part is that personal Hygiene becomes completely optional .Howerver ,in deference to others, I do change my loin cloth occasionally whether it needs it or not.


and, thus, i assume the term 'old fart' was inspired by body odor


----------



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

Might be layer in this thread but somewhere online u will find directions to turn a garden pump up canister sprayer fitted with a sink sprayer head to use as a shower. Just boil a little hot water mix with cold and hit the cockpit. Much better than gravity fed shower bags...


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

you dont even need to put a shower head on, most have adjusteable nozzles and work great as is...

and they are CHEAP


----------



## RickWestlake (Sep 22, 2009)

sailpower said:


> Pearson 365/367 ketch/sloop/cutter 1976-1983. Sloops and ketches are 4'6 draft. Cutters are 5'6.
> 
> 150 gallons of water in three hard tanks and a real stall shower. Also a large comfortable cockpit.
> 
> ...


Thanks - I'm looking at these right now, as a boat in which I could try-out living onboard without having to sell my house to do it. Several for sale on The Bay, and the price is good.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I like the look of that Helio contraption Baboon linked to. On previous boats I've used the pump up garden spray affair .... did the job but pressure is really sad .... then we rigged up a 12v pump that we dropped into the head hand basin and poured in a kettle of hot water .... much better. I wonder if the stainless version of the garden spray can build up better pressure ?

Now we have the full bells and whistles hot pressure shower in its own cubicle and it is lovely. 

Funnily enough however our water consumption has skyrocketed. Must be a leak somewhere. 

Flandria .... I'm not convinced about your advice re not showering everyday. Purely guesswork on my part but if dermatologists argue the same way I'm wondering if in fact its the soap that is the problem. Without doubt most people use far too much of that.


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

tdw said:


> I like the look of that Helio contraption Baboon linked to. On previous boats I've used the pump up garden spray affair .... did the job but pressure is really sad .... then we rigged up a 12v pump that we dropped into the head hand basin and poured in a kettle of hot water .... much better. I wonder if the stainless version of the garden spray can build up better pressure ?
> 
> Now we have the full bells and whistles hot pressure shower in its own cubicle and it is lovely.
> 
> ...


certainly so. water every day won't hurt you.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm a bit of a fanatic and won't let anyone inside the boat if they are salty. During the day we shower on deck (to rinse the salt off) with a solar shower. Everyone showers at sundown or the early evening the same way. In the tropics you really have to shower every day. 

Recently I've been thinking of concocting a gravity fed shower on the arch. I was thinking of making a small 20 liter tank (dark plastic to heat the water) plumbed to the main water tank. A small hand pump could be used to fill it. One could shower on the stern platform using a short hose and showerhead.


----------



## GDTURU (Aug 12, 2014)

Hoist a water bag up for centrifugal shower or like posted above turn into the nearest rain shower, works for me


----------



## WindchaserPY23 (Dec 29, 2010)

On most if not all modestly sized boats the showers are at best akin to RV showers... in other words, if you want a roomy shower like at home then wait until you get home or somewhere that has facilities. 
The worst thing about being the first to shower on a boat is you realize just how much the rest of the crew smells!
For us it is a quick dip in the (cold) Lake Superior or the solar shower/cockpit combo.

ed
s/v Talisman


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

WindchaserPY23 said:


> The worst thing about being the first to shower on a boat is you realize just how much the rest of the crew smells!
> 
> ed
> s/v Talisman


:laugher


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

A 6-7 person can easily walk anywhere in my 33 Morgan Out Island, there is a shower in the head and it works great, low water volume shower head. Also have a solar shower that you can use when the weather's warmer. Most marinas, at least all those I've visited during the past 50 years, have showers - even the smaller ones.

Good Luck,

Gary


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I have 2 good showers on my boat. But we still look forward to a good long shower where we can run the hot water when we stop and catch a mooring. Guess even a $15/night mooring makes this seem just way too pampered a life for a $500/mo cruiser


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2014)

In FL we use a H2O shower. Hang it outside in the sun and you have warm water


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Nancyleeny said:


> We have been looking at boats, and even though we looked at boats up to 34 feet (because the smaller ones ended up being way too tight for my 6ft7in husband) there are no showers!! So if you are onboard for more than a day or two, whether at mooring or traveling, where are some places you can shower??
> 
> I know in fresh water you can take a dip, but you can't shampoo, right?? But what about salt? Do marinas you can moor at have showers you can use?? Looking for ideas. We love everything about sailing so far, but the thought of no shower for a week - ugh. Not my cup of tea.
> 
> ...


I worked and lived aboard my Nonsuch 30 in New York back in the 90's and it has a separate shower area with an on demand hot water system that worked very well. But, now on a mooring I mostly take cockpit showers off the stern using Joy dishwashing liquid (lathers is salt water) followed by a liter or two of fresh water rinse. I have a black five gallon bucket in the stern that warms up nicely. Also have solar showers available though have not used them in a year or two. The bucket works fine in warmer weather.

Mike


----------



## rmw2007 (Feb 7, 2012)

So the consensus seems to be solar heated shower on deck is by far the most practical. To show or not to show, that is the question -))
Ross


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

rmw2007 said:


> So the consensus seems to be solar heated shower on deck is by far the most practical. To show or not to show, that is the question -))
> Ross


The OP was looking to buy a boat. As such there are boats that have nice separate stall showers and adequate water supply. For long term that is hard to beat.

Solar showers on deck? Sure, depending where you are.

I prefer the non-camping approach but viva diversity.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

rmw2007 said:


> So the consensus seems to be solar heated shower on deck is by far the most practical. To show or not to show, that is the question -))
> Ross


I these days of You Tube, Twitter and Facebook I'd opt for the modesty route. Your image could be sent around the world before you've even toweled off. What happens in the cockpit should stay in the cockpit.


----------



## rmw2007 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm thinking that a powered fan, vent in the head would help with eliminationg some/most of the moisture
Ross


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

rmw2007 said:


> So the consensus seems to be solar heated shower on deck is by far the most practical. To show or not to show, that is the question -))
> Ross


I didn't see any consensus on that. The most practical in my mind is still to have a real shower in the boat!


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

On our last sailing trip we just got back from, we decided to just use the aft toilet for nothing but showering and use the forward one for everything else. That kept everything nice and try in the forward one. 

It also keeps us from having to deal with two waste tanks unless there is an emergency, and then we use the aft one as a toilet.


----------



## rmw2007 (Feb 7, 2012)

hello ducky
I believe the OP have a small boat with a very limited head, on deck was the best solution
Ross


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Nothing practical about showering on a boat without a shower. A sun "shower" on the deck isn't a shower no matter what you call it, it is just washing!


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

The unwashed masses don't need much of a shower to be clean. Some folks can shower all day and still be dirty.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

rmw2007 said:


> hello ducky
> I believe the OP have a small boat with a very limited head, on deck was the best solution
> Ross


The point I was trying to make, wasn't that the OP should add a second head to his boat, so much as it was really nice not getting the head we used for everything else, wet, and finding another place or way to shower does have some benefits.


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

rmw2007 said:


> hello ducky
> I believe the OP have a small boat with a very limited head, on deck was the best solution
> Ross


OP said she was in the market for a boat and had been looking up to 34 or so.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

For ventilation, I switched from my solar powered vent to a 72-mm PC fan that puts out 10 times as much CFM as the solar fan, draws .04 amps from the batteries, vents the entire head in a matter of just a few minutes, and keeps everything nice and dry. It's connected via some concealed wires within a teak wire-mold strip and a small, waterproof toggle switch next to the toilet is used for activating the fan. It's extremely quiet and only cost $7 from Amazon.com. Because the fan is explosion proof, I also installed one in my battery compartment to vent it overboard as well. It runs anytime the batteries are being charged by either the solar panel or engine. That hookup took a bit of yankee engineering, but I managed to make it work OK.

I also used the same fan to create a near air conditioner for those hot summer days on the hook. Yes, it works, and when it's hot and humid, you will get some moisture, but not the heat, which is always a problem when trying to get some sleep in a quiet Chesapeake Bay creek in mid August. The air conditioner uses a couple 10-pound blocks of ice and is stone quiet. It took about an hour to cool the entire boat's interior from 85 degrees to 69 degrees, which was great for sleeping.










The air conditioner consists of a 32-quart cooler chest, a thin sheet of plywood paneling over the top, the fan and a couple vent holes. If you wish, you can install right angle PVC pipe in the vent holes and direct the cool air to any direction you wish.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## rmw2007 (Feb 7, 2012)

That's very cool , pun intended
Ross


----------



## rmw2007 (Feb 7, 2012)

Travlineasy
How large a boat are you cooling
Ross


----------



## Aquarian (Nov 8, 2010)

Don0190 said:


> Nothing practical about showering on a boat without a shower. A sun "shower" on the deck isn't a shower no matter what you call it, it is just washing!


Not practical? It is entirely practical. What it isn't is luxury. The smaller the boat, the fewer the luxuries and maintenance headaches.

If you can only shower on deck when in public, use a makeshift curtain or wait until you are in French waters.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

I do have a separate indoor shower area that is mostly used for storage and as wet locker. I have no problem with cockpit showers. I actually prefer them. Also helps to clean the cockpit area when I'm done while mopping up. I have also stayed at a few high end resorts over the years where outdoor showers were touted as part of the luxury accommodations.  In our land lives we have gotten so use to cocooning inside we forget there are other alternatives when on the boat.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

rmw2007 said:


> Travlineasy
> How large a boat are you cooling
> Ross


33 Morgan Out Island. Huge interior, big as most 41s.

Gary


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

mbianka said:


> I do have a separate indoor shower area that is mostly used for storage and as wet locker. I have no problem with cockpit showers. I actually prefer them. Also helps to clean the cockpit area when I'm done while mopping up. I have also stayed at a few high end resorts over the years where outdoor showers were touted as part of the luxury accommodations.  In our land lives we have gotten so use to cocooning inside we forget there are other alternatives when on the boat.


It seems that for some people, boat life must be virtually identical to land life. All the amenities, all the luxuries, all the ease. Everything is relative I suppose... I find my sailboat life leaps and bounds more luxurious than canoe or kayak tripping. But if your minimum standard of _need_ is everything your house-on-land gives you, then why go to sea? It's a lot easier to stay on land and have all these things.

I guess that's why there are so many cruising boats that go no where.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

MikeOReilly said:


> But if your minimum standard of _need_ is everything your house-on-land gives you, then why go to sea? It's a lot easier to stay on land and have all these things.


Oh come on, we are talking about a SHOWER not a hot tub! Far as I'm concerned if you can not take a shower once in a while, why go to sea?


----------



## lido1280 (Apr 10, 2014)

Solar showers work great. And we go to sea because it's not the land.


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

lido1280 said:


> Solar showers work great. And we go to sea because it's not the land.


Built in stall showers also work great if you have one. You can even use a solar shower with them by leading the hose through a port. To each his own.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I had a solar shower when I owned a Catalina 27. I hung it from the boom - my wife hated it, and she's not real fond of the shower on the Morgan, either. 










Gary


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

travlineasy said:


> I had a solar shower when I owned a Catalina 27. I hung it from the boom - my wife hated it, and she's not real fond of the shower on the Morgan, either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That must have been a while ago, you look nothing like that in your videos, or is that another one of your groupies? :laugher


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

travlineasy said:


> I had a solar shower when I owned a Catalina 27. I hung it from the boom - my wife hated it, and she's not real fond of the shower on the Morgan, either.


So all that stands between you and yachty martial bliss is a separate shower stall Gary.

P.S. I'm now even more inspired to meet up with your wife, er, I mean you .


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

travlineasy said:


> I had a solar shower when I owned a Catalina 27. I hung it from the boom - my wife hated it, and she's not real fond of the shower on the Morgan, either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you could trade her in for the gal in the picture. She seems to enjoy the simple shower. Wonder if they come in blue?:laugher


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Mike, after 52 years of nuptial bliss, I can assure you that there are certain things that most women seem to have at the top of the desires list. A large bathroom has always headed that list. It might be that they tend to spend a lot more time there than guys. they also like larger mirrors in that head, full length would be good if you can find space. Makes the head appear larger too. 

At one time my wife wanted to know why I couldn't just knock out the aft wall of the head and enlarge it by three feet. When I tried to explain it was a bulkhead and an integral part of the boat's support structure, she said she didn't understand why I just couldn't move the support to another location. I need a much, much bigger boat, and who knows, I might take a serious look at a 47 Morgan Out Island. She was pretty impressed with the one that was for sale across the river from us.

Hope to see you soon, Mike,

Gary


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

travlineasy said:


> Mike, after 52 years of nuptial bliss, I can assure you that there are certain things that most women seem to have at the top of the desires list. A large bathroom has always headed that list. It might be that they tend to spend a lot more time there than guys. they also like larger mirrors in that head, full length would be good if you can find space. Makes the head appear larger too.


I take your word for it Gary. You should get that bigger boat .

All I can say is, thank g-d my parter/wife isn't like most women. I guess we wouldn't be together if she was .



travlineasy said:


> Hope to see you soon, Mike,


I hope so too. We're 1500 nm closer (at least the boat is). Next season it's out the St. Lawrence to the Maritimes or NFLD. After that who knows...


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

travlineasy said:


> Mike, after 52 years of nuptial bliss, I can assure you that there are certain things that most women seem to have at the top of the desires list. A large bathroom has always headed that list. It might be that they tend to spend a lot more time there than guys. they also like larger mirrors in that head, full length would be good if you can find space. Makes the head appear larger too.
> 
> At one time my wife wanted to know why I couldn't just knock out the aft wall of the head and enlarge it by three feet. When I tried to explain it was a bulkhead and an integral part of the boat's support structure, she said she didn't understand why I just couldn't move the support to another location. I need a much, much bigger boat, and who knows, I might take a serious look at a 47 Morgan Out Island. She was pretty impressed with the one that was for sale across the river from us.
> 
> ...


Well if sees amenable to buying a new boat then she's a keeper.


----------

